# Sand fleas yet?



## buoy howdy (Jan 13, 2010)

Are the sand fleas readily available yet? (on the beach not at the bait store)


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Yepper there out there!! Kinda deep but you can get some nice ones right now!!:thumbup:


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I was out there on Presidents day hopping for an early season pompano and was too much of a wuss to get them. This southern boy doesn't get in water colder than 80. Sucked, cause I didn't catch crap.


----------



## mikesmith34 (Mar 9, 2011)

What is the best way to keep those fleas fresh. Last year we caught a crap load the night before in a 5 gallon bucket and the ***** had one hell of a dinner that night much to our harrow the next morning when it was time to hit the surf


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i can verify they are a little scattered and a little bit deep but out at johnsons beach yesterday i got a couple dozen in one 15 foot stretch, all of em were FATTYS so theres plenty around just gotta stroll the beach a little


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

*None on Holiday isle*

I just returned from Holiday Isle just east of the east jetty in Destin........ no
tracks and no fleas.

Last fall, we had sand brought in to replenish the beach....

Do you think the fresh sand would not be home to sandfleas????


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i think theyre just a little deep, i wasnt finding them where id find them in the summer, i was digging in with the rake a little more in the water than i would in the summer and had no tracks or evidence to hint at where they were, so essentially i was guessing and digging blind every ten feet or so and after about 100 feet being covered hit em and kept digging that spot, another guy out there was digging and getting em about 150-200 feet down from me pretty much same thing

so they are deep but when i found a colony there were plenty there i just didnt have any real clues to go by to find them because they were down 4-8 inches


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

any news on the fleas yet in that area


----------

